# DM's Guild, where do you get your resources?



## Slit518 (Jan 29, 2016)

As I browse the DM's Guild, I notice that a lot of the PDFs (_or at least their cover photos_) fit a similar theme.  Where do they get these themes?  Is there a toolkit that we can get?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2016)

This isn't a press release, so I'll move it out of the press releases forum for you.


----------



## hoshisabi (Jan 29, 2016)

There's a template available for download from the DM's Guild itself, as well as some art that you're permitted to use when making your DM's Guild materials.  Is that what you're asking for?


----------



## Slit518 (Jan 30, 2016)

hoshisabi said:


> There's a template available for download from the DM's Guild itself, as well as some art that you're permitted to use when making your DM's Guild materials.  Is that what you're asking for?




Yes, I mean the templates at the DM's Guild, where do I find them?
I have art in my PDF as well, it's a picture my friend has drawn for me.


----------



## Quickleaf (Jan 30, 2016)

Slit518 said:


> As I browse the DM's Guild, I notice that a lot of the PDFs (_or at least their cover photos_) fit a similar theme.  Where do they get these themes?  Is there a toolkit that we can get?  Thanks in advance!




There's a library of community resources on Reddit, which I think are legal for DM's Guild: https://www.reddit.com/r/UnearthedArcana/comments/3uwxx9/resources_open_to_the_community/

And then there's several adventure templates on DM's Guild itself ("simply search "adventure template" or "DM's guild adventure template") for Word, Adobe InDesign, and LibreOffice. Here's a link to the word template: http://www.dmsguild.com/product/170...e--Adventure-Template?filters=45469_0_0_0_0_0


----------



## hoshisabi (Jan 30, 2016)

Quickleaf replied with what I was thinking. You can search for other resources like art, as well.

Be careful about art, their rules require you to own the art. Your friend may have to sign rights to you. Their rules may get cleaned up soon, bit right now they're restrictive.


----------



## Slit518 (Jan 30, 2016)

There is some free art that they allow you to use with your DM's Guild products on the page.

Also, is there a class template?  Or are they just adventure templates?


----------

